# JFrame im Vordergrund, auch wenn hinten dran ein Programm im Fullscreen-Modus läuft.



## Death Overlord (3. August 2010)

Hi, ich will dass ein JFrame immer im Vordergund ist, auch wenn man ein anderes Programm im Fullscreen-Modus laufen läst.

Über die Methode "alwaysOnTop(boolean b)" geht das nur wenn die anderen Programme im Fenster- und nicht im Fullscreen-Modus laufen.

Was muss ich statt dessen machen?


----------



## Henig (3. August 2010)

Ich denke nicht das man das so hinbekommen kann, dass du wenn du eine fullscreen Anwendung laufen hast, dass du dann ein Fenster trotzdem noch in den vordergrund stellen kannst... bin da aber nicht ganz pessimistisch
Beispiel:
Wenn ein user in ner Fullscreen Anwendung wie z.B. ein Pc-Spiel laufen hat und ICQ zeitgleich auf dem rechner läuft, wird, sobald jemand aus der Kontaktliste on kommt unten rechts (Nach standarteinstellung) ein "ein plopp" hoch ^^
Innerhalb der Fullscreenanwendung kannst ud ja jetzt aktiv (auch wenn du ihn nicht sehen kannst) anklicken, insofern du den Curser dahin bekommst...

PS: Doofer kommentar bitte Lösung interessiert mich auch brennend ^^


----------



## Death Overlord (3. August 2010)

Henig hat gesagt.:


> Ich denke nicht das man das so hinbekommen kann, dass du wenn du eine fullscreen Anwendung laufen hast, dass du dann ein Fenster trotzdem noch in den vordergrund stellen kannst... bin da aber nicht ganz pessimistisch


Es muss eine Lösung geben, weil bei manchen Programmen zum "Filmen" des Bildschirms wird auch bei einer Fullscreen-Anwendung die fps angezeigt.


----------



## sheel (3. August 2010)

Death Overlord hat gesagt.:


> Es muss eine Lösung geben, weil bei manchen Programmen zum "Filmen" des Bildschirms wird auch bei einer Fullscreen-Anwendung die fps angezeigt.


 
Und ist das auch ein Java-Programm?

Ich bezweifle stark, dass das mit Java möglich ist.


----------



## Henig (3. August 2010)

Death Overlord hat gesagt.:


> Es muss eine Lösung geben, weil bei manchen Programmen zum "Filmen" des Bildschirms wird auch bei einer Fullscreen-Anwendung die fps angezeigt.



Das ist mir schon klar  Fraps etc. kennt ja jeder
auch bei diversen hacks o.ä. wird dann im spiel ja ein Menü angezeigt, ABER diese Programme laufen ja nicht nebenbei im hintergrund aufm desktop sondern werden durch Tastenkürzel aktiviert, die sonst in der Fullscreen Anwendung (Optimal) nicht genutzt werden...

bitte korrigiert mich jemand wenn ich mit meiner Vermutung falsch liege aber ich glaube nicht, dass man ein "Fenster" bei einer Fullscreenanwendung aufrufen kann ohne, dass diese wiederrum minimiert wird. Alleine dadurch, dass das System dann sagt:
"Die Anwendung ist gewechselt ich zeige das an, zu dem gewechselt wurde"
, woraus folgt, dass alles, was nicht zu dieser Anwendung gehört und die auswahl behindert minimiert oder in den hintergrund verschoben wird... wobei dann auch wieder die Frage ist:
"Wie kann man ein Fenster aufrufen, ohne, dass eine Fullscreen Anwendung nicht minimiert wird?"


----------



## Death Overlord (3. August 2010)

sheel hat gesagt.:


> Und ist das auch ein Java-Programm?


Keine Ahnung in welcher Sprache das geschrieben ist.


----------



## Death Overlord (3. August 2010)

Henig hat gesagt.:


> ABER diese Programme laufen ja nicht nebenbei im hintergrund aufm desktop sondern werden durch Tastenkürzel aktiviert, die sonst in der Fullscreen Anwendung (Optimal) nicht genutzt werden...


Da diese Programme aber nicht zu den Spielen gehören müssen sie ja doch ein extra Fenster öffenen, das über dem Fullscreen des anderen Programms angezeigt wird.


----------



## hansmueller (3. August 2010)

Hallo,

das Problem läßt sich evtl. mit JNI lösen. Damit kann man dann Dinge machen, die mit Java allein nicht gehen, z. B. direkt auf Funktionen des Betriebsystems zugreifen.
Allerdings wäre das Programm dann Plattformabhängig.

Wie das genau funktioniert weiß ich allerdings nicht.

MfG
hansmueller


----------



## sheel (3. August 2010)

JNI läuft darauf hinaus, das Teile des Javaprogramms in C bzw. C++ geschrieben werden.
Wie schon geschrieben, wirds dadurch wieder plattformabhängig und ist dann eher eine C++-Frage statt Java.


----------



## Henig (6. August 2010)

Ich hab mal ne ganz andere Frage... Kannst du uns nicht mal beschreiben was genau du machen willst? also welches Programm du nutzt und wieso du unbedingt dein J-Frame davorlegen willst**** 

Wäre aufjedenfall ne kleine denkstütze für meine wenigkeit 

Grüße


----------



## Death Overlord (7. August 2010)

Also, das Programm ist nicht für mich, es hat mich jemand gefragt ob ich ihm ein Programm schreiben kann, dass einen Punkt in die Mitte des Bildschirm setzt der auch dort bleibt wenn eine Anwendung im Fullscreen hinten dran läuft. Was er damit machen will bleibt deiner Fantasie überlassen .


----------



## Henig (9. August 2010)

hehe alles klar CounterStrike und dann scout weil die ohne zoom immer in die Mitte schießt 
(wilde spekulation) ^^
wieso malt der sich nicht einfach mit nem wasserlöslichem Folienstift nen punkt oder fadenkreuz auf den Bildschirm geht auch habs selbst getestet 

PS: ich denke mal das wenn du das wirkl machen solltest kann es sein das du von einem antiCheatProgramm ziemlich schnell erwischt werden kannst


----------



## sheel (9. August 2010)

Zumindest mit der AWP dürfte das ziemlich daneben gehen 
Ohne Zoom schießt die irgendwo hin...unberechenbar


----------

